# Berlin Lake Area Fishing Report 5/1/20



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

All,

Thank you very much for your kind words and support during last weeks report. Many of you have come into the shop and voiced your support, purchased some items, or thanked me personally and it is very much appreciated. I apologize for how short this week's report is as we are averaging 10 calls an hour for "personalized reports." It's been hard to get too detailed with the limited time. 

*The white bass have been on fire! We are hearing of over 100 per person by our regulars (please keep in mind these are people who have fished this spot and targeted these fish their entire life, they know the spots and the baits to target these fish) as of Thursday Morning! Rooster Tails have been by far the most productive bait based on what we are hearing but they are also catching fish on 1/8 and 1/16 oz jigs and Gulp Minnows or Twister Tails in 2-3”*

Crappie- Crappie have begun to start, but very slowly and they’ve been sporadic. Best fishing has been from anglers hanging lanterns under the Greenbower bridge at night with Panfish Assassins and small minnows. We have also heard of a few crappie mixed in with the white bass in the Mahoning River, and a few caught under the 225 bridge (they were still about 15' deep). 

Walleye- No walleye as of yet. Check Milton or Mosquito first as their lakes tend to warm up first.

Musky- We are still hearing of a few being caught below the Spillway at Milton on bucktails and Inline Spinners.

“Wipers”- We heard of a few wipers caught this week near Greenbower and Rockhill area on kayaks and a few pulled out of Berlin as well. Nothing stacked, but a few caught here and there. Most were caught on bigger swimbaits, or chicken liver. 

Catfish- Catfish have been caught frequently throughout the week as bycatch. Nightcrawlers as well as larger minnows and chicken liver have worked the best. The fish have been fairly shallow and active in warmer water.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

Great report guys!! I decided I’m headed out to catch a few here shortly, white bass porn to come 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks for the great reports


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Great report guys!! I decided I’m headed out to catch a few here shortly, white bass porn to come
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't forget your lucky shorts and cowboy boots lol


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

set-the-drag said:


> Don't forget your lucky shorts and cowboy boots lol


Little chilly for that today. Rockin the jeans today. Tomorrow, oh tomorrow I’ll be back with the shorts and boots


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

Tough out here. None for me, everyone I talked to also has no fish. Only seen one roll. Water seems to only be up a couple inches


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Weather is crappie hehe no honest it blows probably gave them lock jaw


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

After a lot of walking, 1st fish has been found. Now, just like last time, gotta dial them in


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> After a lot of walking, 1st fish has been found. Now, just like last time, gotta dial them in
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pretty sly job keeping that double secret bait out of view in the picture!!!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

Could only manage one more. Sorry, there’s the bait, white 3” twister on a white head 1/8. I’ll be back tomorrow before I hit skeeter


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

Let there be white bass


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StarkFisherman (May 17, 2008)

Was up there this morning. 15 plus cars on 225/union bridge, gaskill parking lot was full and the new parking lot had about 10 cars. All of the main spots along the river was taken. Ended up leaving and going to another lake to hit my go to spot. Ended up with five hybrids on liver. Nothing else worked.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Seems like some people still don’t know about the limits on white bass/striped, hybrids.

Limits are 30 with only 4 fish over 15” allowed to be kept. Hybrids are fun to catch but with the ignorance out there, I don’t know how long they’ll last. Hopefully they continue to get stocked by the state.

If anyone cares, the usual spots on 225 and 62 is not on fire. Fished it during high water on Thursday with a couple to show for and yesterday. I was also informed yesterday that the pull off parking on Greenbower isn't allowed because it’s part of the trail. There are no parking signs posted all over the poles there. That came from the Ranger as I was exiting my car to go to the spillway. Spillway was dead too.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I went by there too yesterday. Packed like you said. Went to three other kind of isolated shore spots on Berlin. Occupied too. Headed up to Milton looked like a July 4th picnic. People everywhere just sitting around soaking up the sun. Over to West Branch. Couple of shore spots I fished this week...occupied. The RS ramp looked like July 4th weekend. Almost every parking spot taken by trucks and trailers. 
Came home and grilled up some chicken. 
Today the daughter and I are taking the kayaks to a private pond. Won’t see anybody and we should catch a lot of bass.


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

They are biting this morning. 8 til 11 am 32 white bass.


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

All released for another day.


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

Got bites along steep banks near logs and bends.


----------



## tommyboy (May 12, 2013)

Spent a few hours at Berlin today. Crappie were in 15-18 FOW, near structure the bite was slow. Minnows with a very slooooow retrieve just off the bottom was the only thing that worked for me. 
Bought the minnows last Sunday at Tall Tales they made it all week in a bucket with an aerator. Still have some left, good count and tough minnows.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

tim sapara said:


> They are biting this morning. 8 til 11 am 32 white bass.


Nice report and nice work!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Any Shallow Reports?
Surely somebody got into "Shallow" crappie(with the two day warm-up!) "Someplace!" this weekend!!?? Any reports(want to get "more Depressed" than I already am w/the Covid!) since I just had two days of mowing and yard cleanup!! Now, another Cold Front(lasting all week) has probably driven them deep AGAIN!! GRRRRR!


----------



## PG2 (Jan 28, 2020)

The water temp is a long way away from crappies going to the shallows, with the cold nights this week it will push that time out a little farther...


----------



## Mikj8689 (May 13, 2018)

CJ I posted in tis the season thread. I stumbled on some super shallow crappie last night. 1.4 fow, had to pull up trolling motor some. Fish were super aggressive smacking minnow second it hit the water. When I target em shallow, it’s rarely in less than 2’ of water but was great surprise. I don’t expect they’ll hang around with temp drop but glad I found some action before they go back deep. I’ve been picking at em slowly for while in 15’+ fow. Nice to have a banner day/ night after mediocre bite for while.


----------



## dirtandleaves (Sep 28, 2009)

It was exactly the same at pymy yesterday, about 1 fow. I couldn't believe how shallow they were. Slabs and big perch. I had my slip bobber set at about 6" lol


----------



## Fat Bill (Jan 16, 2006)

We fished Berlin yesterday and managed 3 small crappie deep. Tried shallow with no luck. 

I looked at some of my journals from some of the past years and did a little math. The water temperature has averaged, in the last 7 years, 10 degrees warmer in the first full week of May. There were 2 years when the water was 15 degrees warmer. Just saying.


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

UPDATE:

White bass are continuing to be caught but the bite has slowed quite a bit from the weekend as the water has lowered. It's likely there is one wave of fish left to come through with the rain this week and then the run will near its end. 

We saw a few crappie over the weekend from Deer Creek, but nothing major. We also heard of some being caught in the river mixed in with the white bass (saw a nice bucket of 11-13" fish from there). 

Catfish are still being caught readily with some really nice fish being caught at the Deer Creek Spillway at night. 

Keep in mind that Berlin is one of the deepest lakes around and will almost always be the last one to turn on for crappie/walleye. Mosquito and Milton have even been slow on both crappie and walleye and is usually 3-7 degrees warmer than Berlin. Try Deer Creek and Walborn if you are looking for an area that will warm up first. Go really shallow and back into the bays if you want to hunt for them.


----------

